# Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH



## MaBe (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
derzeit beschäftigt mich die erfolgreich anbgelegte Fischerprüfung meines Sohnes. Folgender Sachverhalt:
Mein Sohn ist 13 Jahre alt und wohnt, wie ich, in Hamburg in der Nähe der Grenze zu Niedersachsen. Die Fischerprüfung hat er nun, wie ich viele Jahre zuvor, in Niedersachsen abgelegt und bestanden. Leider will der Prüfungsausschuss die Prüfbescheinigung nicht aushändigen, da er noch nicht 14 Jahre alt ist, wie es zum Angeln in Niedersachsen gesetzlich erforderlich ist. Diese wird jedoch zur Ausstellung des Fischereischeins in Hamburg benötigt, dort ist die Erteilung schon ab dem 12. Lebensjahr möglich.
In der mit den Schulungsunterlagen ausgehändigten Prüfungsordnung lautet es im Abschnitt 8:


> ...Jugendliche, die zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung das 14. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, sollten ein Zeugnis oder Prüfungsnachweis nicht erhalten. Erst mit Vollendung des 14. Lebensjahres sollte das Zeugnis ausgehändigt werden (Hinweis auf §15 NdsFischG).
> Ausnahme: Wohnsitz oder Wohnsitzänderung in einem anderen / in ein anderes Bundesland. ...


Der Prüfungsausschuss hat mich an den Landessportfischerverband verwiesen. Leider ist sogar deren Präsident der Meinung, daß der Prüfungsausschuss sich richtig verhält. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter, kennen die ihre eigene Prüfungsordnung nicht?


----------



## Borg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Mmh, vermutlich wirste denen bereits den entsprechenden Abschnitt der Prüfungsordnung unter die Nase gehalten haben? Da kann man es meines Erachtens nochmal auf die freundliche Art versuchen und wenn das nicht funktioniert, einen Anwalt mit der Angelegenheit beauftragen....so nunnötig das auch ist. Aber da scheint es ja eine klare Regelung zu geben und wenn Du auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite stehst, bleibt letztendlich nur der Weg, sein Recht einzuklagen .

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob eine "Ausnahme" ein Muss oder ein Kann ist. Wenn Letzteres, kannste Dir vermutlich auch rechtliche Wege sparen.

Schreib doch vielleicht mal ernie1973 (so heisst er glaub ich) an. Der ist Anwalt und ganz gut bewandert in solchen Dingen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Die richten sich nach den niedersächsischen Bestimmungen. Hätte er seine Prüfung am Wohnsitz ( hamburg ) gemacht, hätte er alles bekommen, denn Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.


----------



## MaBe (1. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

@Knispel
Das würde ja bedeuten, daß die Prüfungsordnung nicht den niedersächsischen Bestimmungen entspricht, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Niedersachsen hat seine eigene Prüfungsordnung
und Hamburg hat seine eigene Prüfungsordnung.


----------



## Ulli3D (2. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Erkundige Dich einfach mal, ob nicht in Hamburg sogar das Wohnortprinzip herrscht. Falls ja, dann halte die Füße still denn dann hast auch Du, wenn es sich so verhält wie beschrieben, Deinen Fischreischein zu Unrecht, was ich für Dich nicht hoffe. Das Hamburgische FiG gibt da nicht allzuviel her und entsprechende Verwaltungsvorschriften hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## MaBe (2. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

@Ulli3D
Da man bei einem Umzug von einem Bundesland in ein anderes sich einen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen muß (mit entsprechenden Fristen) und man nicht jedesmal die Prüfung unter den jeweiligen Bedingungen nachholen muss, kann es doch nur so sein, daß auch die Prüfbescheinigungen aus einem Bundesland in anderen Bundesländern akzeptiert werden, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Ulli3D (2. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Die Regel, es gibt aber auch ein paar Ausnahmen, ist, wenn jemand die Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland ablegt als dem, in dem er seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat, so wird die Prüfung nicht anerkannt. Fällt unter das sog. Wohnsitzprinzip. In NRW ist es sogar so, dass man in dem Kreis/ der kreisfreien Stadt, in dem/ der man wohnt auch die Prüfung ablegen muss. Ausnahmen werden aber auf Antrag genehmigt. Sogar Fischereischeine, die in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellt werden als in dem, in dem man zum Zeitpunkt des Ausstellens seinen Wohnsitz hat, werden in der Regel nicht anerkannt. Das gilt natürlich nicht bei Zuzug. Im Hamburgischen Fischereigesetz findest Du das in §5, Abs. 3.

Über die Regelungen in Hamburg ist leider nicht allzu viel im Netz zu finden.


----------



## MaBe (3. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Den von dir genannten Paragraphen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Jedoch habe ich unter http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm 
folgendes gefunden:


> ...
> § 6 Erteilung und Versagung des Fischereischeins
> 
> (1) Der Fischereischein wird auf Antrag von der zuständigen Behörde auf Lebenszeit erteilt.
> ...



Damit brauche ich mir für mich und meinen Sohn keine Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Sorry, ich hab die neueste Version nicht berücksichtigt, da steht es in Absatz 6. Wie gesagt, da gibt es garantiert noch Durchführungsverordnungen und Verwaltungsanweisungen, die nicht im Netz stehen.


----------



## DonTonno (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NDS / Wohnort HH*

Hallo,
also wenn ich den Sachverhalt richtig verstehe, hat Dein Sohn in Nds. die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt, bekommt das Prüfungszeugnis aber nicht.
Nach dem Nds.FischG verhält sich der Prüfungsauschuss richtig. In Nds. darf man erst mit 14 Jahren angeln und nach Bundesschlachtordnung darf man auch erst ab 14 Jahren Wirbeltiere töten.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe:
Eigentlich hätte Dein Sohn in Nds. überhaupt nicht an der Prüfung teilnehmen dürfen denn wie schon erwähnt ist Fischereirecht Ländersache. Wenn es ganz dumm läuft wird der Sohnemann auch mit 14 das Patent nicht bekommen da er zur Zeit seiner Prüfung den Hauptwohnsitz in Nds. hätte haben müssen!
Ist natürlich ein Armutszeugnis des ausbildenden Vereines Euch darauf nicht hinzuweisen.
Komisch ist auch das Deine Nds. Fischerprüfung in HH anerkannt wurde. 

Und es gibt auch einen unterschied zwischen Fischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung.

Sportfischerprüfung berechtigt zum Fischfang in dem Bundesland in dem sie abgenommen wurde (in Nds. grünes Patent). Damit kann man wenn man einen entsprechenden Erlaubnisschein hat in Nds. den Fischfang ausüben.

Der Fischereischein (blaues Patent) berechtigt zum Fischfang in jedem Bundesland, vorausgesetzt man hat auch einen Erlaubnisschein für das zu beangelnde Gewässer.

Und §15 NdsFischG. besagt nur, das ein Jugendlicher unter 14 Jahren die Fischereierlaubnis nur bekommen darf zur Vorbereitung auf die Sportfischerprüfung.
Die Fischereierlaubnis ist im Endefekt nix anderes als die Erlaubnis an Vereinsgewässern zu angeln, d.h. der Fischereiberechtigte darf einem Jugendlichen die Erlaubnis erteilen an seinen Gewässern zu angeln, unter Aufsicht geeigneter Personen. Das hat NIX mit der Sportfischerprüfung zu tun!

Und jemand hat was mit Anwalt gesagt...
Naja, das ist auch wieder so ein Ding. Dazu würde ich nicht raten, wirst Du in Nds. keinen Erfolg mit haben, da das NdsFischG geschreibenes Gesetz ist und da darf man ja in D nicht gegen verstoßen...


----------

